# Danbury Palace - July 2012



## Headflux (Jul 24, 2012)

As this place is now public knowledge on this forum, I've also included the name.

"Danbury Palace was constructed in 1826 and completed in 1832. The red brick grade II Listed Gothic style mansion was used as a private residence until 1845 when it was sold to the Ecclesiastical Commissioners and occupied by the Bishop of Rochester. The Palace was also used as a maternity hospital (once visited by Queen Elizabeth the Queen Mother during World War II) and more recently it was run by Anglia Ruskin University. The property is set within landscaped grade II listed private parkland totalling 8.49 acres and dating back to the 16th Century".

This was certainly an interesting explore by myself and a non member Jen.

Spending a long time looking for a way in we finally found what we were looking for, and after a little 'will we/won't we', finally made our way in. 
We spent a good hour or so in the building, which is massive once you get inside. There was little actually left in the rooms but they were magnificent to see and had some great details and architecture.
After taking as many photos as I could, and being carefull not to be spotted through the many front windows, I saw somebody with their back to me at the front of the building with a dog in tow.
Signalling to Jen, we made our way back to where we had come from with a constant bark of a dog close to the building. Too close for my liking.

We stopped in one of the coridoors hidden from view and decided to lay low for a while, being deadly quiet.
The guy I saw didn't look like anybody official and could just of been a dog walker, but we remained on the same spot for about 15 mins waiting for them to leave. They didn't. Instead someone had now joined them and was on the phone to somebody!.. The owner?!

We decided it was probably time to put our hands up and admit defeat. Making sure I had my camera equipment on show we walked down the corridoor to be met by 2 guys and flash light in my eyes..

"What do you think your doing?"... "I'm just taking some photos"... 

It wasn't until the light dimmed I realised it was a copper stood there with the guy I originally saw out the window..
Not only this but the copper was signalling to an old guy that he'd found us. The other guy was outside near where we had made our way in with a rather large stick in his hand, presumbly ready to try and beat us with it it had we of turned out to be 'trouble' ....

This is a fantastic building and I do believe it should be enjoyed... just be careful out there!..


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 24, 2012)

You probably dithered outside a bit too long  Mind you I'd have preferred the end of the story to be ''we popped out and got hit on the head by some old bloke with a stick'' 

Lovely building though.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 24, 2012)

Excellent write up, and excellent photos. Simples. 
The building is looked after by a father and son, so I think that explains the people. 
Such a stunning place, your report has done it proud, cheers for sharing.


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 24, 2012)

*Very nice that, very good set of pics...*


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 24, 2012)

Where's the police car pic?


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice shots there and nice to see the building is still in one piece! Lets just hope that continues


----------



## sonyes (Jul 24, 2012)

Excellent report, and a great set of pics.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 24, 2012)

Really nice set Headflux I am really jealous I haven't seen it yet


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jul 24, 2012)

Ive been holding back on posting this for about a month now... Was tempted to post last night, Ill Have to get my take on it soon


----------



## Headflux (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys..


----------



## Bones out (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice work..... Love a good cop bad cop story


----------



## Headflux (Jul 31, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> Nice shots and Good to see the Old Girls in good order
> That father and son Tag team seam to be pretty much on the ball
> Well done on getting in



Thanks SK and yeah the tag team are still in the ring!


----------



## strider8173 (Aug 1, 2012)

love seeing this place. im sure theve got some sort of motion sensor system in place.


----------



## Headflux (Aug 4, 2012)

strider8173 said:


> love seeing this place. im sure theve got some sort of motion sensor system in place.



Didn't see anything like that inside tbh


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 4, 2012)

Removed by me, probably not a good post. Sorry.


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 4, 2012)

Some really lovely photographs there chap.

BUT...

COULD WE PLEASE REFRAIN FROM DISCUSSING SECURITY MEASURES ETC. AT THE SITES WE EXPLORE. IT DOES NOT PROJECT A VERY POSITIVE IMAGE.

Thank you for your forbearance folks.


----------



## Headflux (Aug 4, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Some really lovely photographs there chap.
> 
> BUT...
> 
> ...



No worries.


----------



## Pen15 (Aug 8, 2012)

Well done for getting in and producing some great images


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 9, 2012)

Amazing building the fireplaces are something else,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Carlh (Aug 9, 2012)

cracking pics!


----------



## meldany21 (Aug 13, 2012)

Fantastic place. Good pictures. Well done.


----------

